# Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Custom-WaKü für einen i5 6600K, eine GPU steht noch nicht fest, Vorschläge sind willkommen  (wahrscheinlich eine R9 380) 
Derzeitig:
neue Wunschliste 1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Lüfter sind noch nicht ganz optimal...
Ist das sonst so in Ordnung, bzw reicht die Kühlleistung aus (auch zum Übertakten)?

Vielen Dank


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ahh und das soll Platz finden in:NZXT Source 340 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## J4CK3R (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Deine Wunschliste funktioniert nicht
Wie gross ist dein Radiator? für Graka und CPU brauchst du mindestens 420/480 Mindestens ansonsten bringt dir ne Wakü nichts.


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Radiator:MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator II Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Pumpe: Phobya DC12-220 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 

AGB: Alphacool Lighttower LT-Edition 100mm DC12-220 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 

Dann wird dieser wohl zu klein sein :/


----------



## keks4 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du für 150€ eine WaKü für CPU und GPU? Du hörst es wahrscheinlich nicht gern aber das wird Nix  spare lieber etwas länger  (etwa 500 Euro) damit lässt sich dann schon was anfangen  (bei einer WaKü zu sparen ist nich so doll, erstens kauft man dann 3mal und zweitens ist man dann auch nicht zufrieden damit  (und viel weniger wie 500 geht nicht... das niedrigste was ich hinbekomme wenn ich auf Qualität achte sind 420€.... da hast du dann aber fast zu wenig Radifläche und laute Lüfter  )


----------



## SpatteL (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Was willst du mit der WaKü erreichen?
Kühler als mit Luft wird es etwas, aber sicher nicht leiser, Pumpe sollte zumindest noch entkoppelt werden.

Und wie keks4 es schon geschrieben hat, spätestens, wenn die GPU dazu kommt, wirst du dich ärgern gespart zu haben.
Für die GPU musst du dann ohnehin noch mal mind. 200€ einplanen(Kühler, ein werterer Radi und Lüfter).

Wasser fehlt auch noch in deiner Liste.

Das Case sieht auf den ersten Blick auch nicht sonderlich geeignet für WaKü aus.
Da passt vorn zwar ein 280er Radi, der aber durch die geschlossene Front keine Luft bekommt.

MfG


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK... ich find' die WaKü-Preise langsam frech im Vergleich zu den Luftkühlern... >


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Jo... ich hatte jedenfalls geplant, zu übertakten 

Und was für ein Set, wenn ich fragen dürfte, würdet ihr mir vorschlagen? (Also für ne R9 390)


----------



## SpatteL (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> OK... ich find' die WaKü-Preise langsam frech im Vergleich zu den Luftkühlern... >


WaKü ist ein teures Hobby, bei dem man nicht sparen sollte.
Billigteile können da bei einem defekt auch mal das ganze System mit in den Tod reißen und dann wird es richtig teuer.

MfG


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also würde ich jetzt von meinem vorgeschlagenen Set das Doppelte an Kühlleistung benötigen, oder?


----------



## SpatteL (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Nur für die CPU würde es reichen, wenn die GPU dazu kommt, sollte es mind. noch ein 240er werden, der würde dann aber nicht mehr mit in dein Case passen(siehe #6).

MfG


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK, danke.
Dann bräuchte ich aber auch eine stärkere Pumpe, oder? 
Könnte man nicht einen Radiator in der Front unterbringen und den anderen oben  ?

Würde halt gerne bei einem Midi-Tower bleiben.

Und könntest du mir vlt bitte einen Warenkorb mit Teilen machen, die ich noch dazukaufen müsste?


----------



## lefskij (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> WaKü ist ein teures Hobby, bei dem man nicht sparen sollte.
> Billigteile können da bei einem defekt auch mal das ganze System mit in den Tod reißen und dann wird es richtig teuer.
> 
> MfG



 so ist es...



LG_GR schrieb:


> Also würde ich jetzt von meinem vorgeschlagenen Set das Doppelte an Kühlleistung benötigen, oder?



Ein einzelner 240 mm Radiator ist leider nicht das richtige für ein CPU/GPU-Setup, da brauchst Du eher das Doppelte, um das Ganze sinnvoll und einigermaßen leise zu kühlen.

Faustformel: 120 mm Radiatorfläche kühlen *MAXIMAL* 100 Watt Abwärme der Komponenten - soll heissen: rechne die Leistung Deiner zu kühlenden Bauteile zusammen und Du kannst die benötigte Radi-Größe abschätzen und *das Minimum ist nicht leise*...



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nur für die CPU würde es reichen, wenn die GPU dazu kommt, sollte es mind. noch ein 240er werden, der würde dann aber nicht mehr mit in dein Case passen(siehe #6).
> 
> MfG



Genauso meinte ich das... 

Vielleicht liest Du mal ein wenig in diesem Tutorial, da sind viele wichtige Tipps enthalten und Du lernst die Zusammenhänge kennen - es ist zwar schon etwas älter aber sehr informativ!

Und ehe ich's vergesse: Soll Deine WAKÜ auch schön aussehen, nimm nicht diese Masterkleer-Schläuche, denn die sind nach etwa einem halben Jahr extrem unansehnlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du wirst damit sicher nicht glücklich werden, weil Dein Wunsch-Gehäuse ein Sichtfenster hat...


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ja guuut... dann würde ich also um die  6×120mm brauchen  (also nach Volllast)

Könntet ihr mir bitte ein für mich  relevantes Set vorschlagen?


----------



## lefskij (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Jo... ich hatte jedenfalls geplant, zu übertakten
> 
> Und was für ein Set, wenn ich fragen dürfte, würdet ihr mir vorschlagen? (Also für ne R9 390)



Also für das Übertakten von Komponenten benötigst Du natürlich noch ein ganz anderes Setup...

Bei einem MIDI-Gehäuse empfehle ich Dir doch glatt nen externen Radiator, wie z.B. den MO-RA. Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

Dieser Warenkorb beeinhaltet noch keinen GPU-Kühler und würde Dich über 500 € kosten, dafür bekommst Du aber vernünftige Teile und kannst ruhigen Gewissens noch Komponenten in den Kreislauf integrieren und hast massig Luft nach oben - auch zum Übertakten.

Streng genommen brauchst Du noch einiges an Zubehör, um z.B. die Pumpe zu entkoppeln oder eventuell die Lüfter zu steuern...

Auch bei den Anschlüssen könntest Du noch variieren (z.B. Schnellkupplungen für den MO-RA mit einplanen...)

EDIT: Sorry habe den falschen Schlauch ausgewählt - empfehle Dir natürlich den Tygon-Schlauch 

Am besten nen Meter mehr nehmen, denn man kann sich ja auch mal vermessen und wenn 10 cm fehlen, wird's ägerlich...


----------



## LG_GR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also... so umständlich will ich es dann doch nicht .
Ausserdem ist für mich ja die Wassertemp. kaum massgebend. Und 500 Euro will ich echt nicht für ne  WaKü zahlen. Da würde ich mir doch eher zwei Radiatoren kaufen und einen grösseren Ausgleichsbehälter (im Ratgeber stand ja das eigentlich jede Pumpe reicht).

So wird zwar der PC optimal gekühlt sein, für das Loch in meiner Geldbörse muss ich dann aber die Feuerwehr rufen .


----------



## lefskij (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> ...Was willst du mit der WaKü erreichen?...



So stellt sich mir die Frage: Soll das bei Dir nur cool aussehen oder möchtest Du auch etwas davon haben?

Wenn Du nur 150-300€ ausgeben möchtest, ist eine WAKÜ in Deinem Fall herausgeworfenes Geld und Du kannst eine gute Luftkühlung nutzen... Wie SpatteL schon richtig schrieb, ist eine Wasserkühlung ein *kostspieliges Hobby* und nichts anderes. Daher kann ich Dir nur zu guten Bauteilen raten, wenn Du billig kaufst, wirst Du es sicher bereuen...


----------



## Combi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

gpu-kühler: 90-120 euro
cpu-kühler:48-80 euro

den rest musste dann nächstes jahr kaufen.
wakü ist nicht mal eben für ein paar euro,ne doppelte kühlleistung und halbe temperaturen im gegensatz zu lukü....
das ist ne investition,da kann ne wakü mal eben die hälfte des gesamten systems kosten.
selbst die fertigen custom-sets von aquatuning haben für 240 euro nur die cpu-kühlung.
ok,ist erweiterbar,aber das schlägt auch mit mindestens 150 euro zu buche.da gpukühler alleine schon 80-120 euro ausmacht.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Jo... 
Eigentlich beides, wenn sich auch eher Aussehen in den Vordergrund drängt.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat zum Beispiel ne Raijintek Triton, und damit einen 8-Kerner von AMD...
Der ist restlos zufrieden mit seiner, und will jetzt sogar auf GPU (GTX 960) erweitern.

Da habe ich halt gedacht, da wird sich bestimmt auch für mich was Billiges finden.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Und um ehrlich zu sagen, ein Radiator, der ausserhalb des Gehäuses plaziert ist, ist nichts für mich .


----------



## lefskij (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Da habe ich halt gedacht, da wird sich bestimmt auch für mich was Billiges finden.



Nur hast Du nach einer *Custom-WAKÜ* gefragt und das bedeutet doch etwas anderes und auch leicht anspruchsvolleres, als eine wirklich gute ALL-IN-ONE-Lösung á la Raijintek Triton...

Es geht hier auch nicht um's Geld, als vielmehr um eine sinnvolle und auch geräuscharme Variante der Komponentenkühlung und da bedeutet ein gescheites Setup schon des "Schraubers feuchter Traum"... Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob Du Dein System mit einer unter Volllast aufheulenden GPU betreibst oder lieber (selbst ohne Headset) mal ein Stück weiter an das Gehäuse herangehst, um zu bemerken, dass der Rechner tatsächlich eingeschaltet ist...

EDIT: In einem Midi-Gehäuse wird es schwierig aber nicht unmöglich einen zweiten 240 er Radiator einzubauen aber die Geräuschkulisse wird eine andere sein, als bei Verwendung eines externen Radiators - Du kannst ja auch zwei gute 240 er Radis einbauen, nur wird es dann eben lauter.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK, Danke.
Und gäbe es vlt eine Möglichkeit, 280er Lüfter zu verwenden (2x140), oder muss ich da schon auf Big Tower umsteigen (wenns ein besseres Gehäuse für einen wasserkegühlten Midi Tower gibt, bitte vorschlagen .

Und: mich würde es echt mal interessieren, was ihr für Kühllösungen habt 
(denn ich bin doch wohl nicht  der Einzige, der das zu teuer findet ).


----------



## h0nk (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ne custom Wakü, die sich von den all in one Lösungen wie Triton etc. unterscheidet ist natürlich nicht billig und sollte es auch nicht sein.

Ich kühle CPU und GPU mit nem 240er und 420er Radiator und habe zusammen  ~550€ ausgegeben.

Das mit den Gehäusen kann man nicht pauschal nach Midi oder Bigtower unterscheiden - es gibt gute Midi Gehäuse in denen 2 Radiatoren Platz finden - ich nutze das Enthoo Pro.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Mehr, wen du OC möchtest und leise brauchst du meiner Erfahrung nach mindestens eine Radiatorenfläche von 840mm.
Eine Wasserkühlung stand nie mit Luftkühlern in Konkurenz, sie war schon immer etwas für Enthusiasten mit dem geeigneten Budget. Ein 240mm ist schon das minimum für CPU, so wird es zu 90% lauter als ne Luftkühlung.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> wenns ein besseres Gehäuse für einen wasserkegühlten Midi Tower gibt, bitte vorschlagen .
> 
> Und: mich würde es echt mal interessieren, was ihr für Kühllösungen habt


Enthoo Pro/Luxe
Da kriegst du relativ problemlos einen 420er und einen 240er rein.
Zur Zeit noch Luftkühlung, in ein paar Monaten dann aber Wasser.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das Fractaldesign r5 ist sehr gut für Wakü geeignet.
Vieleicht wäre das etwas für dich.


----------



## keks4 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Das Fractaldesign r5 ist sehr gut für Wakü geeignet.
> Vieleicht wäre das etwas für dich.



Nein ist es nicht. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das ist jetzt mal eine Zusammenstellung von mir:

Pumpe (da sollte ich ggf. eine andere nehmen):
Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Radiatoren:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

CPU-Kühler:
Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Brass Edition | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

AGB:
Phobya Balancer 150 black matt | 50mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Schlauch:
Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Rot 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Lüfter: (6-mal)
www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/axial-luefter/7929/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pk2-140x140x25mm

Was fehlt mir bei dieser Konstalation noch und ist diese auch fürs OC ausreichend?
(Lüftersteuerung wäre doch jetzt auch im Fractal R5 vertreten?

Ah ich brauche noch Ventile, stimmt's?


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Hast du es selber (also das Fractal R5)?

Dann wäre also die beste Alternative das Enthoo Pro?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Statt dem R5 würde ich eher ein Define S nehmen. Oder halt das Enthoo Pro/Luxe.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ne hab aber auch schon drin gebaut. es geht und ist auch ein gutes Gehäuse, aber die beste Alternative meiner Meinung nach ist das Fractal design Define S,  es hat Montagelöcher für Pumpen und AGBs schon von Werk aus, und du hast die möglichkeit HDDs auf der Rückseite zu verbauen.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

und ist günstiger als die Enthoo, welches aber die Pornogehäuse neben Caselabs sind


----------



## h0nk (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also das enthoo pro kost 100€? Da bekommste dann aber vorn nur nen 240 radiator rein. 420 geht innen deckel.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das Enthoo hat aber eine Verarbeitungsqualitat, welche ich noch nie so gesehen habe.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also ich hätte halt gedacht, 140mm Lüfter lohnen sich bei einer WaKü mehr.... (und da bringt einem der 420 aufm Deckel nichts)

Und:
Werden die GPUs in naher Zukunft noch im Preis fallen? (z.B. die R9, wenn im Herbst die neue AMD-GPU-Reihe rauskommt?


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also... zu welchem Verhältnis steht ein 140mm Lüfter zu einem 120er?

3x120mm entspricht ca 2x140mm?


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ja 140mm kannst du halt niedriger hoch drehen lassen, was halt auch wieder einer Veringerung der Lautstärke dient.
Das mit den GPUs ist anzunehmen,  kann ich dir aber nicht Garantieren, meine GTX970 hat vor 1.5Jahre inklusive AC unity 430chf gekostet jetzt kostet sie 419.- ohne Spiel also ist sie in 1.5 Jahre praktisch teurer geworden.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

nein das mit den Lüftern kannst du einfach rechnen 3*120mm =360mm 2*140=280mm


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ah... ok 
von der Kühlleistung her kann man das so rechnen, lautstärketechnisch eher nicht so.

Ja... ich müsste einfach gutes Angebot abwarten...
Meinst du, es lohnt sich jetzt direkt ne GTX 1070 zu kaufen (dann häng' ich sie später an die Wasserkühlung, werden ja wahrscheinlich noch'n bisschen Zeit brauchen, eine zu designen)


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Für die GTX 1080 gibts schon Wasserblöcke also mach dir mal darum keine Sorgen, warte aber auf die Custom designs da ein 8pin Stromstecker für OC definitv zu wenig ist.


----------



## h0nk (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Das Enthoo hat aber eine Verarbeitungsqualitat, welche ich noch nie so gesehen habe.



Ändert aber erstmal nix an der WaKü Kompatibiltät


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Man kann Beiträge auch bearbeiten!

idR kann man sagen, das man bei 140mm Radis die gleiche(oder gar mehr) Leistung hat, aber ein Lüfter weniger.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ein 280mm soll mit weniger Radiatorenfläche mehr leistung als ein 360mm haben?, das ergibt für mich nicht so viel Sinn


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das habe ich nicht behauptet.
Der hat etwa die gleiche Leistung.
(nur 2 statt 3 Totpunkte unter der Lüfternabe)

Mfg


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

An das hab ich nicht gedacht  gute Idee, die Totpunkte der 140mm sind aber grösser als die der 120mm und ob das 80mm Radiatorenfläche ausmacht mag ich auch zu bezweifeln, aber es ist für CPU und GPU beides meiner Meinung zuwenig.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Also so extrem will ich jetzt auch nicht übertakten .
Da sollte doch ein 280er zusammen mit einem 420er Radiator reichen, oder nicht? Und: könnte bitte jemand meine WaKü-Zusammenstellung auf Seite 3 überprüfen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Bei der Zusammenstellung passt im Prinzip alles, ich weiß nur nicht wie gut/schlecht die Pumpe ist (müsste dir jemand anderes beantworten) und da fehlen die Anschlüsse.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK Danke 
 und was brauche ich da für Anschlüsse?


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

solche die auf deine Blöcke passen meist  G1/4 und passend für deinen Schlauch sind.  zb. 13/10 schlauch benötigt 13/10 fittinge


----------



## Flipbo219 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Pumpe relativ laut sein soll. Aber das könntest du ja mit einem Sandwich ausgleichen.

Alernativ würde ich die Pumpe hier noch vorschlagen, da spart du dir den Agb und die ist mega leise: Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die für zwei Radiatoren, CPU und GraKa reicht.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK, Danke .
 Sollte man die Pumpe aber nicht lieber getrennt vom AGB haben? Glaube ich jedenfalls.

Was ich mich aber noch frage, ist:
Wo schliesse ich diese Komponenten (Pumpe,  Lüfter) an? Hat jedes Mainboard Anschlüsse, die man zum Betreiben der jeweiligen Komponenten benötigt?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Alernativ würde ich die Pumpe hier noch vorschlagen, da spart du dir den Agb und die ist mega leise: Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
> Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die für zwei Radiatoren, CPU und GraKa reicht.



Wird die nicht ganz gerne mal undicht? Zumindest hört man das ab und zu mal.



LG_GR schrieb:


> Wo schliesse ich diese Komponenten (Pumpe,  Lüfter) an? Hat jedes Mainboard Anschlüsse, die man zum Betreiben der jeweiligen Komponenten benötigt?



Bei der Pumpe hängt das vom Modell ab. Viele werden aber einfach am Netzteil angeschlossen. Manche kann man dann noch über PWM Regeln oder USB etc. Oder einfach mit einem kleinen Drehregler direkt an der Pumpe.
Lüfter kommen entweder an eine Lüftersteuerung (wie zB eine Aquaero) oder auch einfach ans Mainboard. Manche Netzteile haben auch eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung (zB DPP11). Oder mit einem Adapter auf die gewünschte Lüftergeschwindigkeit (5V, 7V, 12V) an das Netzteil.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Wird die nicht ganz gerne mal undicht? Zumindest hört man das ab und zu mal.


Bei den ersten Versionen soll das ab und zu mal der Fall gewesen sein, gibt aber mittlerweile eine Neue.

Zum Warenkorb:
Die Phobya DC12 Pumpen sind nur umgelabelte JingWay Pumpen, die eine relativ hohe Serienstreuung haben sollen, was die Lautstärke an geht.
Würde da eher eine der schon genannten Alternativen nehmen, also Laing DDC(z.B. Alphacool DDC310), Laing D5(die einfache mit 5 Stufen) oder eine Ehem(aquastream XT)

Beim AGB würde ich auch noch ein paar € mehr in die Hand nehmen und einen aus der aqualis-Serie von Aquacomputer nehmen, die sind aus Echtglas.

MfG


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ich hab's mir nochmal überlegt, und ich glaube, die GPU wasserzukühlen würde keinen grossen Sinn ergeben (besonders weil es preislich VIEEEEL zu hoch ist).
Deshalb werde ich aus meinem derzeitigen Standpunkt aus nur die CPU "unter Wasser setzen".

Also... ich stelle hier mal mein ganzes System auf, was ich bis jetzt geplant habe:

CPU: i5 6600K
Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z170 X-UD3 Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: 8 GB DDR4
Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K4G4DFS8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil: beQuiet! 600W Gold+ be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Speicherplatz: SSD 240GB (Mehr brauch ich nicht)
SanDisk Ultra II 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GPU: (wahrscheinlich die GTX 1070)

Gehäuse: Fractal Define S (vlt noch mit Fenster) https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-s-fd-ca-def-s-bk-a1259880.html
(Gehäuse wurde mir ja für WaKü empfohlen)

Zur WaKü:

Lüfter: Enermax Silent
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh.../enermax-t.b.silence-pwm-uctb14p-140x140x25mm

Radiator: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...5932/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-280mm

Pumpe:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/pumpen/phobya-dc12/7490/phobya-dc12-260-12volt-pump
Oder:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ool-laing-ddc310-single-edition-schwarz?c=343

Schlauch:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ube-hf-13/10-3/8-id-uv-rot-3m-9-8ft-retailbox

CPU-Kühler:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...5-1150-1151-1155-1156-1366-2011-brass-edition

AGB:
 (Lohnt es sich echt eine aus Glas zu kaufen?  )
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...14/aquacomputer-aqualis-eco-150-ml-g1/4?c=295

Verschlüsse(8 mal)
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...cool-hf-13/10-anschraubtuelle-g1/4-deep-black


Shoggy:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh....0-schwarze-ausfuehrungAcethol-Füll-Mischung: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...lphacool-ckc-cape-kelvin-catcher-clear-1000ml

So das sollte alles gewesen sein 


Passt da was nicht?


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Und brauch ich noch irgendein Steuergerät, Aquacomputer, ... um das zu vervollständigen? Oder läuft das auch so?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das Mainboard würde auch reichen:
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM 16GiB mit höherem Takt:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil reichen 500W:
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Radiator würde ich überlegen gleich einen 420er zu nehmen, hast ja den Platz
Für die DDC brauchst du noch ein Top


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ja ein AGB aus Glas macht sinn, er trübt nicht ein, und sieht besser aus.
Wieso sollte es wenig Sinn ergeben die GPU zu kühlen? Die hat die höchste Verlustleistung jeder Komponente in deinem System. Die Pumpe würde ich gegen ne DDC 310 tauschen. Ein Ablassventil einplanen und du brauchst kein Steuergerät, ist aber Sinnvoll, vielleicht aber ein paar Y-Kable für die Lüfter, damit du sie am gleichen Mobo Anschluss anbinden kannst.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Siehe #59


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es wenig Sinn ergeben die GPU zu kühlen? Die hat die höchste Verlustleistung jeder Komponente in deinem System.



In einem Gaming-Rechner wechselt man die GPU ja normalerweise eh immer alle 2-3 Jahre (wenn man sich nicht gerade das erschienene Spitzenmodell kauft, so eine Mittelmässige für ca 170 Euro)... CPU hält fast das Doppelte....

OK Danke 
Was für Nachteile hätte denn die Phobya-Pumpe? Lauter? (Die andere wäre halt fast das Doppelte teurer?






Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Das Mainboard würde auch reichen:
> ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> RAM 16GiB mit höherem Takt:
> ...




Also... ich sehe ASRock eigentlich immer als absolute Billigmarke... :/

Und 8GB sollten ja für den alltäglichen Gaming-Gebrauch reichen...

Der 420er Radiator würde mein Budget leider sprengen


Ähhh... und welche Y-Kabel bräuchte ich? 

Und ich finde irgendwie kein Ablassventil. Kannste da bitte eins verlinken?


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Siehe #59


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

*Man kann Beiträge auch Bearbeiten!!*(hast du in #59 ja schon mal erfolgreich gemacht)

Bin auch der Meinung, das eine WaKü gerade mit GPU erst wirklich Sinn macht.
Wie schon erwähnt hat diese  ja die größte Verlustleistung und wenn man nicht gerade eine mit Custom-Design kauft ist sie idR das lauteste im System.

Zu den Phobya Pumpen habe ich oben schon mal was geschrieben(#53).
Für die DDC310 brauchst du noch einen Deckel oder nimmst eine, bei der schon einer dabei ist.
Shoggy zum entkoppeln nicht vergessen.

bzgl. Ablassen, schau mal nach T-Sücken und Kugelhähnen.

MfG


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

"Die Phobya DC12 Pumpen sind nur umgelabelte JingWay Pumpen, die eine relativ hohe Serienstreuung haben sollen, was die Lautstärke an geht."

Was ist denn eine Serienstreuung? :/ (und die Pumpe ist ja mit einer max. Lautstärke von 22 Dezibel angegeben, was sich nicht nach viel anhört).

Und:
Shoggies sind ja nur die Dämmschicht zwischen Gehäuse und Pumpe?


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Serienstreuung heißt, du kannst Glück haben eine leise zu bekommen, aber auch Pech haben und die ist laut.
Die kann aber auch am Anfang ruhig sein und später laut werden, oder bleibt leise.
Sind qualitativ halt nicht die besten Pumpen, lieber einmal etwas mehr ausgeben und Ruhe haben, als den Ärger mit umtauschen.

Shoggy


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Serienstreuung? :/



Serienstreuung ist eine gewisse Abweichung von dem "Durchschnitt". Manche sind eben lauter, manche leiser.
Sowas hat man auch bei Autos, Motoren haben eine Serienstreuung. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, das hat laut Hersteller 240PS, kann es auch sein das es 245PS hat. Oder nur 230.
Oder bei einer Wasserflasche. Dran stehen 1000ml, drin sind vllt 1010ml, oder 990ml.

Das ist halt alles nicht 100% exakt (geht ja auch gar nicht). Die Hersteller geben einen Erwartungswert an, welcher getroffen werden *kann*, *muss* aber *nicht*.
Wenn dir das nicht wirklich geholfen hat, google mal nach den Stichworten Erwarungswert, Varianz, Standardabweichung, Binomialverteilung.
Sind Themen der Statistik/Stochastik, Mathe 13. Klasse.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

OK, dann macht das schon Sinn mit der teureren Pumpe 
Also so ein Modell?Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dann als Y-Kabel: (dann kommen die Lüfter halt nicht auf ihre volle Leistung...) Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Und: 
Wenn man die GPU eh alle 2 Jahre erneuert, lohnt es sich ja nicht gerade, dazu dann noch einen Kühlkörper für 100 Euro zu kaufen.


Danke für die guten Erklärungen! (Jetzt weisste auch in welcher Klasse ich schonmal noch nicht gewesen bin )

So was in der Art?T-Stuck - Innengewinde G1/4 | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und dann noch einen Hahn dran, und schon kann man Anzapfen 

Dann bräuchte man aber wieder neue Anschraubtüllen, oder?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Wenn man die GPU eh alle 2 Jahre erneuert, lohnt es sich ja nicht gerade, dazu dann noch einen Kühlkörper für 100 Euro zu kaufen.



Du könntest auch einen Kühler von Alphacool nehmen. Da hat man den Block, der auf der GPU sitzt und man muss für eine neue Grafikkarte nur die "Grundplatte" neu kaufen.
Schaut dann so zB aus:
Komplett:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 380 M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
Upgrade Kit für andere Grafikkarte:
Alphacool Upgrade-Kit fur NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 380 M05 - Schwarz (ohne GPX Solo) | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
Problem ist das der Speicher und die VRMs nicht direkt mitgekühlt werden, sondern eben nur die GPU.


----------



## J4CK3R (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das mit Vram etc ist kein Problem meine liegt mit dem Nexxos bei 1593mhz und +500mhz Vram ohne Probleme, zudem kühlt man auch nicht eine Karte des GTX 960 Kaliber mit Wasser sondern high hend Grafikkarten. Wenn der Kühler mehr als 2/3 der Graka kosten ausmacht, macht es in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn, da man da dann lieber zu einer besseren Graka greift.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Das werde ich vlt etwas später in Betracht ziehen, wenn sich wieder ein bisschen Kohle ansammelt.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Dann als Y-Kabel: (dann kommen die Lüfter halt nicht auf ihre volle Leistung...) Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Im Gegenteil, mit dem laufen die *immer* auf 100% und können *nicht* geregelt werden.


----------



## LG_GR (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Hat das Fractal Define S keine Lüftersteuerung? Dann kann ich es direkt über diese machen (oder den jeweiligen Lüfter an CPU COOLER 1 und 2 amhängen, passt ja vom Stecker her)


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ich würde die Lüfter einfach mit sowas:
Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM Verteiler auf 2x 4Pin PWM | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
an dein Mainboard stecken, dann kannst du die auch noch gescheit Regeln (mit Speedfan zum Beispiel).


----------



## lefskij (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Hat das Fractal Define S keine Lüftersteuerung? Dann kann ich es direkt über diese machen (oder den jeweiligen Lüfter an CPU COOLER 1 und 2 amhängen, passt ja vom Stecker her)



Mache das doch eleganter mittels einer Lüftersteuerung wie dieser Aquaero 5LT und Deine 3 Pin-Lüfter (reichen vollkommen) steckst Du per Mehrfachstecker, wie z.B. diesem hier an die vier Kanäle des Aquaero...

Diese Steuerung von Aquacomputer bietet Dir noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, wenn Du die nötigen Sensoren hast, kannst Du alle Parameter mit einem Blick auslesen...  Hier mal ein Beispiel:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Info: Ich betreibe neun Noiseblocker 2 Watt Lüfter an nur einem Kanal des Aquaero und das funktioniert tadellos - und die laufen wassertemperaturgeregelt...


----------



## J4CK3R (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Als Y Kabel war mehr so etwas gemeint:
Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## LG_GR (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

MagiCool Copper Radiator - 420 mm

Hätte dieser Radiator irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem jetzt Gewählten (auch aus Kupfer und Messing)?

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Er wäre ja sogar grösser. Soll ich also lieber den Grösseren nehmen?


----------



## Nachty (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Wenn der passt ist es besser hast ja mehr Fläche^^


PS. hier ist noch ein Radi/Lüfter Kit  Guter Radi Gute Lüfter

MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lufter Kit


----------



## LG_GR (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Wenn der passt ist es besser hast ja mehr Fläche^^



Hab eher gemeint, ob er schnell undicht wird oder so ^^.

Und gäbe es das Radi/-Lüfter-Packet auch mit nem' 420mm? (Hab leider keins gefunden  )


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



LG_GR schrieb:


> Und gäbe es das Radi/-Lüfter-Packet auch mit nem' 420mm? (Hab leider keins gefunden  )


Bei Aquatuning gibts welche:
Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## J4CK3R (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Ne Undichte Radiatoren sind sehr selten.


----------



## tfg95 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> nein das mit den Lüftern kannst du einfach rechnen 3*120mm =360mm 2*140=280mm


Das sind Längen und keine Flächen. Der Vergleich lautet: 12cm*12cm*3=432cm^2>14cm*14cm*2=392cm^2
Dann kommt der erwähnte Punkt mit 2 vs. 3 Lüfternaben. 
Ich hatte auch die Phobya 260. Bei 12V war sie mir zu laut, da von ihr ein eher hochfrequentes Geräusch kam. Mit Reduzierung der Spannung empfand ich als nahezu unhörbar. Nachdem sie undicht geworden ist, habe ich sie durch eine Watercool Eheim 1046 ersetzt, mit der ich von Anfang an zufrieden war/bin. 
Der 420mm Radiator von Alphacool mit 30mm Dicke hat beim PCGH Test vor allem Silentbereich sehr gut abgeschnitten. Diesen Radiator gibt es bei Aquatuning im Bundle mit den PK1 Lüftern. 
Das wären meine Anmerkungen zu deiner Wakü. 
Aquatuning bietet mehrmals im Jahr Rabatte an. Ich habe mit meiner Wakü damals auch darauf gewartet.


----------



## KempA (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Custom WaKü für ca 150 Euro*

Hab den Thread gerade endeckt und nur die erste+die letzten beiden Seiten gelesen?
Wo stehen wir denn jetzt? Fracatal S mit einem 420er Radi für CPU+GPU, sehe ich das richtig?
Falls ja, mach das auf keinen Fall so. 420er ist zu wenig damit das leise wird und das Fractal S kann ich nicht empfehlen wenn mehrere Radis rein sollen (nutze das Gehäuse selbst).


----------

